
Japanese scientists create ice cream that doesn't melt using natural substance - jsnathan
https://phys.org/news/2017-08-japanese-scientists-ice-cream-doesnt.html
======
anotheryou
so they made ice-cream from pupping? If it doesn't get melt at all on you
tounge, it's not ice-cream :)

------
peterburkimsher
Ice cream research: So hot right now.

